# Can't Install Fable: TLC



## Mr.Encyclopedia (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello. I recently bought Fable: The Lost Chapters for PC. I meet or exceed all of the hardware requirements. However, when I try to install the game, I get an error message:









If I close and re-run the installer, the error does not appear, but the progress bar doesn't move. Then, if I try and close the installer, it stops responding. Interestingly, it hasn't asked me for a product key since the first time. Can anyone help? I'm baffled.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Download *Windows Installer* (scroll down to _Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x64.msu_ link for 64bit Vista), install, reboot and try installing the game again.

Are you logged into Windows with full admin rights?

Do you have enough free hard drive space to install the game?


----------



## Mr.Encyclopedia (Oct 13, 2009)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Download *Windows Installer* (scroll down to _Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x64.msu_ link for 64bit Vista), install, reboot and try installing the game again.
> 
> ...



I am logged in as a full admin. I also tried executing the program with administrative priviledges, and have 150 gigs free. I'll try your suggestion. Also, I can't seem to see my profile picture. Thank you for your response


----------

